# Grizzly G3616 Dro Installed



## jocat54 (Mar 8, 2016)

I ordered this DRO from aliexpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...dout-with-3-pcs-linear-scales/1524501216.html
Took about 10 days to get it, not bad for China.
Anyhow I got it installed and seems to be working good. Made a few changes in my plan for the install because of my bad measuring for the scale lengths. The y scale is a really, really close install next to the z scale, but it worked out and is working well.
Only miss drilled one hole by a few thousandths, pretty easy fix. Had to shim the y scale .030 to get it parallel and the z scale .015.
Overall pretty happy with it--guess time will tell how it holds up


----------



## Dman1114 (Mar 10, 2016)

Looking good.  Thats the same dro i went with....    i went with the 1 um scales.  i still have to install the Z scale.


----------

